

OpenBSD 4.6 released - edw519
http://www.openbsd.org/plus46.html

======
0wned
One of the finest, simplest Unix implementations anywhere. Also gave us
OpenSSH, OpenBGPD, OpenNTPD, and PF. Donate to a good cause:
<http://openbsd.org/donations.html>

~~~
masklinn
Or better, buy a CD set.

------
toisanji
OpenBSD is one of my favorite operating systems, I don't think it gets the
credit it deserves. That mentioned, there are a few things that have slowed
its adoption down.

-drivers for common things such as network cards come to the OS much slower than OSes such as linux.

-the ports system often does not have the latest versions of software because of more code reviews.

-the OS runs somewhat slower than other *nix based operating systems

~~~
lil_cain
The ports system also doesn't do updates if you're following -stable, which is
a really big deal for most people. Plus its SMP support is incredibly poor.

------
bjg
Nice overview at undeadly.

[http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=2009101815531...](http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20091018155319)

------
zokier
Nice release song too :)

<http://www.openbsd.org/lyrics.html#46>

Does it refer to Ubuntu or am I misinterpreting?

edit: 4.5 song is still missing commentary :(

~~~
JeremyChase
I think the song is clearly about Apple. My favorite line is 'One button
coma'.

PS: sitting at my MPB right now. :)

------
protomyth
Now that they have the suggested partitions, I think it has one the simplest
text installers out there. I wonder what the adoption rate of the new smtpd
will be.

------
Zarathu
I donated $50. They never cease to amaze me.

------
lantrix
Been using this since 2.7 and it gets better every release. I'm happy they
still use Apache 1.3 and it's solid. Been running a chrooted httpd server on
OpenBSD for close to 10 years, and it has not been compromised once.

~~~
bliving
2.7 was the first CD set I purchased. Haven't regretted it.

It was their 'man' pages that sold me. Complete and helpful. Their great
documentation is one of their unsung accomplishments.

------
gaius
Anyone have it running under VirtualBox yet?

